# Members Check In!



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hello All! Just wanted to get a quick check in with everyone to see how you've been, and what you've been up tver Christmas, I went on a lovely trip to New York. That's the first trip I've been on in probably a year or 2, and I surprised myself and did OK. It was a really nice break.I'm just starting to feel better from fighting off the flu this week. Well, I think it's the flu, I don't know how to tell the difference between a cold and the flu.Did anyone else go anywhere over the break? Check in and give us a hello!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi marilyn we went to J's 2 cousins who live in perth, and had a great day, in between xmas and new yr i went into hospital for a few days..Im glad xmas is over and done with, as its great to get back to normal.. Glad you had a good time in n/york my son went there last yr and kept on going on about how gr8 it was..


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

Heyho M&M, happy new year. I spent christmas with my parents in London, the first time in 18 years i have spent a christmas at home. Im a bit shocked that all that time went by, but i was busy getting married and having a family etc! My daughter and i had a magical time.My health is not so good, flaring quite a bit, ended up in casualty Thurs night, but im coming too a bit now.Just a word of warning, when you have proper Flu, you will know about it! I know colds can be awful, but the Flu is on another level of suffering believe me! I had real bad Flu about 6 years ago which turned into Viral Meningitis, the thought of it still makes me break out in a cold sweat!Hoping you and all here are well(?) with best wishes, Wendy x


----------



## 23226 (May 20, 2005)

my birthday yesterday but things so bad at the moment i really didn't care too much.Don't know whats happening to me but thank goodness for this site.


----------

